# Ladder Leveler - best for the least $$ ?



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

We have a 2 piece Aluminum extension ladder - 22' (I think). A roofing guy came by last week and had levelers installed on his ladder.

Curious about what anyone might recommend as a good quality inexpensive leveler? I've seen them priced from $39 to $200 for a pair. Some have just a small foot print, other look like an actual full-size extension of the ladder ... Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

cody21 said:


> A roofing guy came by last week and had levelers installed on his ladder.
> 
> Curious about what anyone might recommend as a good quality inexpensive leveler? I've seen them priced from $39 to $200 for a pair. Some have just a small foot print, other look like an actual full-size extension of the ladder ... Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


I use plywood pieces, 0.5", 1" and 2" thick. 
Stack them and clamp them to get 0.5", 1", 1.5", 2", 2.5", 3" and 3.5". 

For finer increments add a 0.25" thk piece. A piece this thin should be Masonite or metal.

0.5" under one leg of a 22' lg, 1' wide ladder will move the top of the ladder ~1'.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I live in a hilly section so I bought the automatic levelers. to use on steps or on any non level surface the ladder is just lifted so both feet are off the ground and held to where the ladder is vertical where both feet drop down automatically to ground. This type Leveler is bolted to the ladder rather than using temporary clamps.

http://www.amazon.com/Werner-PK80-2-Level-Master-Automatic-Leveler/dp/B00004RKCT/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

The manual adjust levelers for around $40 should work OK if they are used most frequently on a level surface.

http://www4.shopping.com/-ladder+leveler+tool
.


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i got to say that full extended one looks weak in cross section vs the ladder itself


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

tpolk said:


> i got to say that full extended one looks weak in cross section vs the ladder itself


It's probably a solid piece - same strength as an "I" cross section, and maybe a different alloy.


----------

